# nickle plater



## Bullfrog81 (Aug 13, 2016)

Does anyone know of a humanity that does nickel plating and 're blueing? I need some work on my Remington 3200. All help is greatly appreciated. I'm in Acworth area.


----------



## cmshoot (Aug 20, 2016)

Robar does electro less nickel plating.  https://robarguns.com/


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks. I'll look into them.


----------

